# When to code 41010 & 41520



## Jpad (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello everyone and thank you in advance for reading this.

I am confused between 41010 & 41520 and I'm not sure if I'm coding them correctly.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 1, 2017)

Here are the coders desk reference definitions of each. 
41010 - The physician makes an incision in the lingual frenum, freeing the tongue and allowing greater range of motion. The lingual frenum is the connecting fold or membrane under the tongue that attaches it to the floor of the mouth. Sutures may be placed. The frenum is simply incised and not removed. 
41520 - The physician performs a frenoplasty and surgically alters the frenum by rearranging the tissue, usually with a Z-plasty technique. The lingual frenum is the connecting fold or membrane under the tongue that attaches it to the floor of the mouth. An incision in the shape of a "Z" is made through the frenum and the tissues are reapproximated in a different position and sutured. 
So if the surgeon makes an incision and leaves it at that or sutures the incision closed (without rearranging anything), then you'd use the 41010.  If the surgeon makes a 'z' or other non-straightforward type of incision and sutures it closed to change the way the tissue is positioned - under the tongue or on the floor of the mouth - then you'd use the 41520.
If the surgeon EXCISES the lingual frenum, then you'd use the 41115.  The above 2 cpt codes are for INCISING, not excising.
Hope that helps.


----------

